# [fps]Tactical Assault (coders wanted !)



## Sickmind (Apr 9, 2010)

TA ( Tactical Assault) is a full game based on Unreal Development Kit technology that will focus on combining tactical gameplay with arcade style and speed; while utilizing the immense power of the UT3 Engine.

It's a new chapter in the Tactical Ops serie. But the devlopment team was forced to choose a different name than Tactical Ops, because Tactical Ops Assault On Terror was released as a standalone game, and there where some issues with copyright. 
Tactical Assault will also be a standalone game, but a standalone game for free !







The gameplay will be based on squad based team play like top first person shooters such as COD4 and Counter Strike, while still capturing the one man army feel of a Rambo Film! It will pit the Strike Force against Mercenaries in intense round based objectives and stunning scenarios. Tactical Assault offers a wide variety of modern weaponry................




























and beautifully rendered maps ............



























The devlopment team is  hard at work producing new maps that give the right feel for the game, they will reward team play while still allowing opportunities for individuals to shine and capture their glory. If you love action-packed first person shooters with great community involvement, then stay tuned. 

Tactical-Assault has a nice and close community. There are already more than 1000 registered members at the forum. The most of them are true Tactical-Ops fans.
The difference with allot of other games is, that the devlopment team listens to the comunity.

The Tactical Assault Development Team is an international effort. They have fans from all over the world as well. Many of the team members have years of experience working with game creation and are very active within UDK and FPS communities. The team is working hard everyday to ensure that the first release to the public will surprise you with its quality. The team is very friendly and welcomes any and all help. Feel free to stop by and apply for a position or just post your suggestions on the forum. 

WANTED


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

wow, just, wow, if its gonna look like that when its done, then i dont mind throwing in a buck or 2 for the game,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wow, just, wow, if its gonna look like that when its done, then i dont mind throwing in a buck or 2 for the game,



your right! it does look good!

do you have any military advisers helping develop the game?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, this does look really good. I'd love to see even more from the UT3 engine. Doesn't seem to get used anywhere near enough.

Some members should really just on this, be awesome to have TPU mentioned in the final game 

If i could code better, i'd certainly try and help.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 9, 2010)

I liked the original tactical ops, was a blast to play MP. Hope this one turns good. It was a fun game, don't know how it'll hold up in this age though, but you never know, since they made the first one so good, I trust em! (I might even throw a few bucks to you guys if it plays well!) Whats good is, it'll be free, so aready a winner in my books.

Its only now that I understand that it was some kind of recruitment thread, I thought it was in the games section!


----------



## DeathByTray (Apr 9, 2010)

You may want to post this at www.unrealadmin.org


----------



## Sickmind (Apr 12, 2010)

> wow, just, wow, if its gonna look like that when its done, then i dont mind throwing in a buck or 2 for the game



The game is totally free. You don't need a copy of UT3 since UDK (Unreal Devlopment Kit) is used  It's going to be a standalone game.



> do you have any military advisers helping develop the game?



I don't think the development team has.



> If i could code better, i'd certainly try and help.



Mayb you can code good enough or help with other things 
You can always apply  http://tactical-assault.com/wanted.html



> You may want to post this at www.unrealadmin.org



Thnx for the tip 

There are almost 1000 members on the forum. Feel free to join our forum. After registration the whole forum is visible.







CHAT WITH US


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 12, 2010)

Registered, thanks Sickmind


----------



## Sickmind (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Sickmind (May 4, 2010)

There's a new media release at the TA site.

Within 1 or 2 months in-game footage will be shown  Yeehaaaah 

A few images 






*TA menu*






*TA menu 2*






*Map Asset*

For the full media release goto the TA-website

Feel free to visit our forums too. *The forum will be only fully displayed after registering !*

We got a lot of new team members and the TA steam engine is running on full speed again toward the first BETA, but we are still in need of a:

•Programmer
•Motion Graphic Artist
•Weapons Animator
•Female Voice Actor
•Environment Modeler
•Texture Artist
•2D Concept Artist


----------



## ste2425 (May 5, 2010)

this looks great im definitely keeping an eye on this one. Im learning to code for audio but alas i don't think id be good enough, i am good at playing games though


----------



## Sickmind (May 8, 2010)

It's time for a small update.

For the full media release click here





*TA onofficial youtube movie*


Our modelers and artists have been racking up libraries worth of assets in recent months






Fusion:Electricity Substation






Fusion:Train Bridge

A few things going on :

*-*all 1st person weapon models are done
*-*working towards stripping our weapons to provide additional 3rd person and pickup model versions.
*-*started to skin and rig the 1st person player arms for animating, which will then lead us on to animating all the weapons... a slow and tedious task, but one that is critical!

On our next update we hope to show you more media, some *in-game map screenshots* and further news on our animations, character models.. and oh yea.. our *teaser trailer* as well which is still being developed!!






Sprinter Van






Merc Female Concept

For your info, *we reached #2 on moddb last week from 1,649 mods/games* which we feel is a testament to our fans!
If you haven't already, please drop by and get "following" and rack up the support even more so




Plz visit our Forums to provide us with your feedback.


----------

